# A little 99' Whipray Rebuild



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

Ever dream about finding an old corvette in a garage under a pile of dust?  What about a 99' Whipray?

Rescued this one from NOLA. Needs some minor glass work on the hatches/storage, build up the 1" think transom, fair/paint the cockpit, new fuel cell and new aluminum work. 

I really wanted to purchase this skiff and fix it up, but we were buying a house and moving back to Texas. So a friend made the purchase and is commissioning the referb.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I know the boat is dirty and all but man, hells bay sure has come along way. I didn't know any of them had rough glass floors like that


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

but the tank was bonded in with kevlar...

This one has woven riven written all over it. Light skiff tho.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Were is the rub rail. Looks like it should be on the water soon. Great looking boat


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have experience with rotten gas tanks. Get yourself a new aluminum or plastic one Do not try to repair that one


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

New rubrail on the way. 

Along with a new fuel cell.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

so awesome, how did you find this one exactly?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Holy crap....talk about being rode hard and put away wet!

That old girl has a few miles under her keel.............


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

A friend of mine was headed to my house to help me work on his skiff and stopped at West Marine to get a couple parts. 

The owner saw his skiff hooked up to his truck and they started talking boats and the owner told him he had a old Hellsbay he needed to sell. 

Friend got his info and 10 minutes later we were at his house looking at it. 

It took about 6-9 months to close the deal.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure someone showed me pics of this skiff a few months ago telling me that it could be had for cheap, just had to go to NOLA to go get it. 

Looks like a FUN project. Can't wait to see what you do with this one, seeing your previous work, I can expect this one to be stellar.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

AWESOME FIND!


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

> I'm pretty sure someone showed me pics of this skiff a few months ago telling me that it could be had for cheap, just had to go to NOLA to go get it.


This is probably it.


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

I got the wifey helping me on this one. Which in reality she helps me with all of them. 

She works from home and refinished furniture so sanding on a skiff with 60 grit is no thing but a chicken wang.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice it's very similar to my 99. Looks like your doing her justice, I was out today and had a blast, your going to love her!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

looking forward to see how this one turns out!

any plans on adding walkable gunnels?


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

im so jelous im not opening this thread again.


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

> any plans on adding walkable gunnels?


Na, keeping it as factory as we can.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

from what i seee in the AwlGrip stack on your table this should yield a sweet ride when done


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Little How many boats do you have or are working on :-/


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

> Little  How many boats do you have or are working on :-/


Own one (that I built), refinishing the Whipray (for a buddy on a trade for a welder and stuff so I can tig weld) and building the nano for a friend (for another barter trade).


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Looking good, can't wait to see the progress!!


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome! Please keep us posted on the process. Jealousy doesn't begin to describe what I feel!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm sooo jealous.... Not of the boat


but of a wife that sands!!!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> I'm sooo jealous....  Not of the boat
> 
> 
> but of a wife that sands!!!


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

[smiley=juggle.gif]

still shooting for a 2016 finish date?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Gotta be one of the roughest HBs of all time!  what s one mans trash. Is another man's treasure. I wish I could find one Ike this for cheap. It looks soo much better already.


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

All i have to say is WOW!!!
you started with a real tough job………
and are doing a great job 
(all I did was pay bills for my refit)
I'm jealous of your ability to do such great work
can't wait to see more pics 

joe


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool boat my gas tank looked worse than yours it leaked in about 5 spots so I replaced it. Good luck I feel your pain


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> > any plans on adding walkable gunnels?
> 
> 
> Na, keeping it as factory as we can.


If I was going to get a Hells Bay I would rather have one with no walkable gunnels, its always such a damn pain in the ass to get rods in and out. Nice Find


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

Started back on the Whip as weather allows. 

Mocking up a new poling platform. It will be the same design just 5-6" taller than the original. The previous owner modified the platform so much it just took away from the look. 





His skiff has serious transom issues and looks to have low density core (1" thick) for the transom. It's been patch glassed by someone else who glassed over the gelcoat. That's all coming off before I reconstruct. 



The new platform will go back in the same location just taller.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lookin damn good Little.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Updates?


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll have some updates soon. Got my dock and skiff lift built behind the house. The Nano is on the water. 

Fab'd up some new platforms and all attention is on the Whip. 

Owner wants to add walkaround gunnels. So I'll be measuring stock HB gunnels and making new ones from scratch.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> still shooting for a 2016 finish date?


just making sure you'll still on target :


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

What ever happened with this?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

> What ever happened with this?


Hopefully Brian will comment, but I think its ready for paint.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

LOLOLOL


----------

